# General Server Implementation Question



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
I would like some input.

We have a company that has about 14 outlying offices, and we would like to put ALL computers on a server environment. Currently, there are no servers and everyone is just on a workgroup environemnt.

What would you suggest would be the best way to accomplish this?

Two things I am thinking:
1. Main server at Head Office, and secondary servers in every other office - this seems expensive though.
2. One very fast server at Head Office, and everyone just RDP's in (TS) to the server that has all the apps and data?

All input is welcomed!

Thanks in Advance.
Brad


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm not a server expert,but you could setup 2 servers at the main
office with data replication and setup the second server as a failover server.
If the first one fails,the second one would take over.
TS or VPN should work ok.
Just something to consider.
Might also research the steps needed to switch the clients to a domain enviroment.


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for your Input Leroys1000.

Anyone else have anything to add?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I highly doubt one or even two servers is going to be sufficient for 14 offices. We need more information: number of total users, what applications are going to be run, any databases, are you going to have an email server, just to name a few questions.


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

..about 100 users, just respiratory type programs (no DB as it is all online now), no email server (just POP and Outlook).


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

One or two servers would be plenty fot 100 users it is just a matter of getting everyone connected to those servers. The obvious and most expensive option would be dedicated T1 circuits between the offices. Another option would be cloud computing. Have you ever thought of using corporate level google and google docs sort of solution?


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

We live in a rural area and the fastest lines we have are DSL and Cable... however, fiber is slated to arrive in the next year or so.
I'd like to stick with a Windows Server environment so that we, the IT, can have control over the users. Also, if it is TS, then we can use cheap thin clients.

Thanks!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Terminal services to be run correctly requires a front end server and the appropriate licensing for each user. I think there is some app licensing as well if you are using Office products. Thin clients do not wrok well over the internet for the most part.

You can manage your users on Google docs and it is an alternative worth looking into. It may not work for you, but it's worth a look or a try.


----------

